
Parallel Machine Learning with Hogwild - nkurz
http://blog.dato.com/parallel-ml-with-hogwild/
======
nkurz
Is this really a good strategy? I'm sure it works in a lots of cases, but
reading the paper
([https://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~brecht/papers/hogwildTR.pdf](https://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~brecht/papers/hogwildTR.pdf))
I wonder if they wouldn't often be better served by a faster locking scheme.

If the collisions truly are rare, an optimized optimistic CAS nonblocking
locking scheme seems like it shouldn't add much overhead. At least in the
relatively common case of a single CPU with a shared L3, I'm surprised that
locking would be the bottleneck.

